# Trooper Eric M. Workman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Eric M. Workman*

West Virginia State Police, West Virginia

End of Watch: Friday, August 31, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 26
*Tour:* 1 year, 8 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 8/28/2012
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Eric Workman and Corporal Marshall Bailey were shot and killed after they stopped a vehicle for reckless driving at the commuter parking lot adjacent to I-79, in Clay County, at approximately 8:30 pm.

The troopers determined the subject was intoxicated and placed him under arrest and hancuffed in front of his body. The subject was searched and placed in the back of the patrol car when he was able to reach a concealed 9mm pistol that was not discovered in the search. He shot both troopers inside of the vehicle and took Corporal Bailey's service weapon.

After climbing out of the vehicle he shot a tow truck driver who had been called to the scene to impound his car. The tow truck driver was able to get away from the scene and call for help.

The subject then fled on foot and set up an ambush in a ditch. He later opened fire on officers from multiple agencies who responded to the scene, wounding a Roane County deputy in the arm, hand, and stomach. The responding officers returned fire, killing the subject.

Corporal Bailey succumbed to his wounds at the scene. Trooper Workman was transported to CAMC General Hospital where he remained on life support until succumbing to his wounds two days later.

Trooper Workman had served with the West Virginia State Police for 20 months.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel C. R. "Jay" Smithers
West Virginia State Police
725 Jefferson Road
South Charleston, WV 25309

Phone: (304) 746-2100

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21376-trooper-eric-m-workman#ixzz25AwR7xle​


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

RIP Trooper and Corporal. 


Why, why, why cuffed in front????

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

RIP Trooper Workman and Cpl Bailey.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Rest in peace brother. Pat everone down like they are your prom date . Always cuff with hands behind their back palms out, trust no one!


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know how to edit my last post so make sure the cuff key hole is facing up so if they have a hidden key they can't use it!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------

